# i need a range finder



## elk finder (Apr 29, 2010)

i need a good range finder. I need to know what everyone thinks is a good midpriced one. let me know if anyone has a good but cheap one thanx


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheap isn't always good. I have a Leica 1200 that fits in the palm of my hand. I use it instead of my binos when I am in close as it is a 7 power optic as well. It is clear, small and light weight. It is around $600 but worth every penny.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Check Cabela's bargain cave. I got mine for about 230 if I remember right, thats not exact though. Nikon Riflehunter 550... not too shabby. Reads out that far (550 yds), not that I'll ever need it but also does the incline/decline technology which is pretty cool for those up and downhill shots. You might check Ebay too.... sometimes there is some pretty good stuff on there for a bit of a discount.


----------



## elk finder (Apr 29, 2010)

how dose the incline decline work on these rangefinders? will it just adjust the range it tells you by what angle it is?


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

try amazon.com. just type in rangefinder in their search engine and it'll pull up a ton of them. Prices going from $100-$400. New and Used.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Be sure and try them out, I have the cheap Cabela's one made by Bushnell, it came free with my Euro binocs---let's just say that you get what you pay for and I got ripped off at free. Totally worthless pieces of crap, rated at 800 and rarely work at 400.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

elk finder said:


> how dose the incline decline work on these rangefinders? will it just adjust the range it tells you by what angle it is?


Yeah, it'll automatically figure the range you need to shoot at based on the angle from you to the target. I'm not scientific enough to explain the calculation to figure the range, so I have to have the tool that does it for me.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

get the nikon archer's choice...very simple...


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

For $50 more get the Rifle Hunter and have a rangefinder for those times you will be rifle hunting. 100 yds VS 400 yds.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

elk22hunter said:


> Cheap isn't always good. I have a Leica 1200 that fits in the palm of my hand. I use it instead of my binos when I am in close as it is a 7 power optic as well. It is clear, small and light weight. It is around $600 but *worth every penny*.


Agree 100%

You can look at the Leica 800 as well, its a little cheaper.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nikon Range Finder 
I had this one until I dropped it and ran it over after only a couple months of having it, but it worked well for the time I had it. I have a new one that cost about the same, also a Nikon, and it works well too.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

I asked this question in another thread, but seems applicable to what the OP is asking?

Has anyone had any experience with NcStar products. They have an 800yd rangefinder priced about 100 bucks.


----------



## elk finder (Apr 29, 2010)

thank u all for your help i will look into these ones thanks


----------

